# [gelöst] Probleme mit PC <-- HDMI - HDMI --> TV

## SylaSebas

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe bereits einen Thread im Desktop-Bereich eröffnet (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7527878#7527878) und ich dachte mir, dass ich hier auch noch nachfrage, da das Problem evtl. durch PAL/NTSC oder 50Hz/60Hz beeinflusst werden könnte und deshalb jemand aus meiner "näheren" Umgebung vielleicht schon ein ähnliches Problem hatte.

Kurze Zusammenfassung: ich habe einen Samsung TV (200Hz) gekauft und meine Zotac ZBOX ID41 (ION / nVidia-Graka) per HDMI an den TV angeschlossen. Das Bild ist zwar zu sehen, aber es wird nur etwa ein Viertel des gesamten Desktops angezeigt (sprich ich denke nicht, dass es ein "over/underscan"-Problem ist, von dem man sehr oft im Zusammenhang mit HDMI-Anschluss liest).

Habe bereits mit einigen xorg.conf und verschiedenen xrandr-Optionen herumgespielt aber leider noch nichts erreicht (weitere Infos wie X-log und xrandr --prop findet ihr unter dem angegebenen Link).

Falls irgendjemand noch eine Idee hat oder etwas ähnliches erlebt hatte, wäre ich um jede Hilfe froh! Bin im Moment wirklich ratlos!

Besten Dank und freundliche Grüsse, SilvanLast edited by SylaSebas on Fri Apr 04, 2014 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arfe

Wenn es wirklich eine nvidia Karte ist, dann macht man das am besten mit nvidia-settings. 

Erklärt sich von selbst. Ich habe auch meinen Desktop (Gentoo) über HDMI paralell mit DVI (PC) angeschlossen.

Anmerkung: Funktioniert natürlich nur mit den nvidia-drivers.

----------

## SylaSebas

Hallo

Danke für deine Antwort. Mit nvidia-settings habe ich es schon versucht, funktioniert leider nicht. So wie es aussieht, ist der TV ein erweiterter Screen des DVI-Bildschirms ... einfach in einer völlig falschen Auflösung. Hast du evtl. noch eine andere Idee?  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

Ich hab ein Zotac-Board auch mit ION-Graka (mein HTPC). Ich krieg auf dem TV sogar schon über die Konsole problemlos das Bild per HDMI ab BIOS und hab deswegen gar keinen DVI- oder VGA-Bildschirm dran. 

Check mal folgende Dinge:

Am TV:

Stell beim Bildformat "Just scan" ein. So heißt das bei meinem LG. Dem TV wird damit jegliche Scalierung verboten, d.h. kein 16:9, 4:3, Zoom, Cinema oder Sonstiges.

Am PC:

```
]Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "LG_LE8500_Monitor"

    VendorName     "LG"

    ModelName      "LG Electronics LG TV"

    HorizSync      15.0 - 68.0

    VertRefresh    23.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

    Option         "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "TRUE"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "FALSE"

    Option         "DPI"        "100x100"

    Option         "UseEdidFreqs" "FALSE"

    ModeLine       "1920x1080@60p" 148.35 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

    ModeLine       "1920x1080@50p" 148.50 1920 2448 2492 2640 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync

     ModeLine       "1920x1080_24p" 74.175 1920 2558 2602 2750 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync +vsync #NVidia 23.976

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "ION_HDMI_Device"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "LG_Screen"

    Device         "ION_HDMI_Device"

    Monitor        "LG_LE8500_Monitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1920x1080@60p" "1920x1080@50p" "1920x1080@24p"

    EndSubSection

        Option      "DynamicTwinView" "False"

        Option      "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection
```

Die Modelines findest du hier: wiki.xbmc.org - Modelines Xorg

Und sofern du das Teil als HTPC mit XBMC und evtl. TV verwendest, könntest du mir gleich mal Rückmeldung geben, ob du denselben Fehler entdeckst:

Und zwar nutze ich VDR als TV-Backend und XBMC als Frontend. Der HTPC läuft deshalb erst mal per default auf 50 Hz (TV + XBMC-Oberfläche). Bei Filmen schaltet er in die entsprechende Bildwiederholfrequenz, was zu 99,9% die 24p, also 23,976 Hz sind. Wenn ich den HTPC jetzt einschalt und der vorher lange aus war und einen Film starte, dann krieg ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein Flickern mit teilweise weißen Streifen. Passiert manchmal erst nach 5 min, manchmal auch schon nach ein paar Sekunden. Starte ich den Rechner und den Film neu, ist das Flickern weg. Dummerweise tritt das auch nur im XBMC (seit Version 10 bis jetzt 13) auf. Starte ich normal einen Window Manager (e16), änder die Frequenz per xrandr auf 24p und spiel den Film per mplayer ab, hab ich keine Probleme. Ich konnte bisher den Fehlerkorridor noch nicht wirklich einschränken. Jegliches Probieren sowohl im XBMC als auch in der xorg.conf brachten keine Änderung.

----------

## SylaSebas

Hallo

Zuerst einmal danke für deine Hilfe! 

zum TV: da liegt das Problem sicher nicht. Es ist nicht wie das "overscan"-Problem, von dem man immer wieder liest, dafür sieht man viel zu wenig auf dem Bildschirm. Ausserdem habe ich den PC mit Ubuntu-LiveUSB gestartet, da hats funktioniert. Weiter habe ich kurzzeitig die Treiber in gentoo von nvidia auf nouveau geändert, was auch zu einer perfekten Darstellung des Bildes auf dem TV geführt hat (Problem mit nouveau ist die Leistung --> kann damit keine HD-Filme schauen, weshalb ich wieder zu nvidia gewechselt habe).

zum PC/xorg.conf

habe schon etliche xorg.confs durchgetestet, immer mit dem selben Resultat. Ich sehe nur immer den oberen, linken Part des gesamten Bildes (wenn ich die Auflösung auf 640x480 stelle, sehe ich sogar noch ein bisschen weniger ... also irgendwas ändert sich dabei schon). Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass der TV effektiv "nur" als Erweiterung des Bildschirms am DVI-Port angesehen wird, obwohl der Bildschirm dort gar nicht mehr dran ist.

Zu deinem Problem: ich benutze kein VDR, weshalb ich wohl auch keine Filme auf 24p habe (oder?) Auf jeden Fall hatte ich, soweit ich das mit dem Setting am Monitor und nicht am TV beurteilen kann, noch nie Probleme mit einem Flickern. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich für Testzwecke ein Video mit 24p auftreiben kann, damit ich das nachschauen kann?

Grüsse, Silvan

----------

## musv

 *SylaSebas wrote:*   

> habe schon etliche xorg.confs durchgetestet, immer mit dem selben Resultat. Ich sehe nur immer den oberen, linken Part des gesamten Bildes (wenn ich die Auflösung auf 640x480 stelle, sehe ich sogar noch ein bisschen weniger ... also irgendwas ändert sich dabei schon). Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass der TV effektiv "nur" als Erweiterung des Bildschirms am DVI-Port angesehen wird, obwohl der Bildschirm dort gar nicht mehr dran ist.

 

Hast du am DVI-Port was angeschlossen? Wenn ja, dann zieh mal alles ab. Lass nur den HDMI-Port angestöpselt. Und was auch noch interessant wäre:

Welche Auflösung + Frequenz zeigt der TV an? Bei LG drückt man einfach auf die OK-Taste, dann steht das sowas wie 1920x1080p, 50Hz.

Was meint /var/log/Xorg.0.log?

 *SylaSebas wrote:*   

> Zu deinem Problem: ich benutze kein VDR, weshalb ich wohl auch keine Filme auf 24p habe (oder?) Auf jeden Fall hatte ich, soweit ich das mit dem Setting am Monitor und nicht am TV beurteilen kann, noch nie Probleme mit einem Flickern. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich für Testzwecke ein Video mit 24p auftreiben kann, damit ich das nachschauen kann?

 

Ich glaub, ich hab vorhin etwas zuviel Text geschrieben: 

VDR = TV-Server, d.h. wandelt das Signal von der TV-Karte in ein Bild um und streamt das irgendwohin, ohne das Bild selbst auszugeben.

XBMC = Multimedia-Center (sehr genial und sehr zu empfehlen), holt sich von VDR den Stream und gibt das TV-Bild aus.

TV läuft in unseren Breiten immer mit 50 Hz. Wenn du ins Kino  gehst oder Dir 'ne Bluray reinziehst, werden die Filme mit 23,976 Hz abgespielt. Und um das möglichst sauber und ruckelfrei abzuspielen, stellt man deswegen die Bildschirmfrequenz und die Graka auf die entsprechenden Frequenzen des Quellmaterials ein.

----------

## SylaSebas

habe nix am DVI-Port, nur HDMI angeschlossen ...

Mein TV zeigt eigentlich immer 1920x1080@60Hz an (teilweise, wenn ich mit xrandr herumspiele, wechselt es auf @60i oder so ... aber sonst passiert nicht viel).

Xorg.0.log und viele viele weitere Infos findest du unter  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7527878#7527878

Ich denke ich bin kurz davor, das Problem zu lösen ... so wie es aussieht, versteht xorg/xrandr nicht, dass der TV 1219 mm x 686 mm gross ist und gibt irgendwas anderes an wobei xdpyinfo aber die korrekte Grösse erkennt (in Xorg.0.log sind beide Grössen zu finden ... das ist echt komisch) ...

XBMC selbst hab' ich drauf aber ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Flickern, unabhängig davon vom Filmmaterial, dass ich bisher geschaut habe. Aber ich habe auch keinen TV-Server sondern wirklich nur XBMC zum abspielen von digitalen Videos.

----------

## SylaSebas

hallo nochmals

nach einiger Zeit basteln habe ich nun die EDID-Infos von meinem TV ignoriert und einfach alle ModeLines etc. selbst geschrieben ... das funktioniert. Ist aber komisch, da mit dem nouveau-Treiber und mit dem Ubuntu LiveUSB alles mit EDID geklappt hat ... naja, auf jeden Fall klappts jetzt.

Genauere Infos findet ihr unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=7527878#7527878

Grüsse, Silvan

----------

## musv

 *SylaSebas wrote:*   

> nach einiger Zeit basteln habe ich nun die EDID-Infos von meinem TV ignoriert und einfach alle ModeLines etc. selbst geschrieben ... 

 

Ok, hätte ich weiter oben vielleicht etwas mehr hervorheben sollen. 

Ich hatte am Anfang auch Probleme mit den EDID-Daten und die Modelines manuell eingetragen - siehe weiter oben meine xorg.conf. Die Timingdaten sind bei 1080p über HDMI nicht wie üblich vom Monitor abhängig sondern bei TV-Geräten wohl mehr oder weniger konstant.

----------

## SylaSebas

meinst du mit timing daten die H- und V-Hertz etc? Ich habe nämlich die ganzen ModeLines mehr oder weniger aus der Xorg.0.log-Datei abgeschrieben ... das einzige was das deaktivieren der EDID-Infos bewirkt hat ist, dass die richtige Bildschirm grösse erkannt wird ... alles irgendwie ein bisschen komisch  :Very Happy:  hauptsache, es läuft wie's soll.

----------

## musv

 *SylaSebas wrote:*   

> meinst du mit timing daten die H- und V-Hertz etc? Ich habe nämlich die ganzen ModeLines mehr oder weniger aus der Xorg.0.log-Datei abgeschrieben

 

Japp, genau die. Die Modelines findest du auch in dem darunter verlinkten Wiki. Die solltest du verwenden, um den TV zu den entsprechenden Auflösungen und Frequenzen zu zwingen.

----------

## SylaSebas

wie gesagt, die ModeLines habe ich aus dem EDID-File des TVs herausgefiltert und nun verwende ich diese in meiner xorg.conf --> funktioniert bestens! das problem war anscheinend wirklich, dass durch das EDID-File die Grösse des TVs falsch übergeben wurde. komischerweise hat das Bild auf dem TV nun die richtige Grösse, wenn ich den TV einschalte. wenn ich aber von HDMI2 (PC) auf HDMI1 schalte und dann wieder zurück auf HDMI2, sehe ich wieder nur einen Teil des Bildes ... dann muss ich den TV schnell aus- und wieder einschalten. komisch, aber damit kann ich leben ... falls jemand noch eine Idee hat, an was das liegt?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bell

Bei meinem Fernseher war das Bild gern mal nach Links verschoben. Da musste ich den "Autopositionsmodus" im Fernseher abschalten. Jetzt kommt es nur noch sehr selten vor, und da kann ich die "Autoposition" manuell auslösen damit es wieder passt.

----------

